# Circuito para encender 2 bombas de agua alternadamente



## nicovicuna (Ago 23, 2007)

Tengo un acuario de corales y necesito que las bombas de agua se enciendan en forma alternada, osea, que la bomba de la izquierda se prenda 5 segundos y luego la de la derecha 5 segundos y así sucesivamente.

me dijeron que se podía hacer con un 555 y un par de relés pero la verdad no se mucho mas que soldar patitas en placas (kits prefabricados)

muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2007)

Si, se puede hacer con un 555 en modo astable ciclo 50% y 2 relees, uno que se energice en el cemiciclo + y el otro en el -

Mirate esto
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 25, 2007)

Fogonazo podrias poner un diagrama de los reles junto al 555???


----------



## Leo79 (Sep 16, 2010)

Lo podes hacer con un 555 en modo astable y un solo rele de 1 o mas inversores. Conectas la alimentacion al pin C (Comun) y en NO una de las bombas y en el NC la otra bomba por lo tanto cuando este en reposo prense 5 seg una bombas y cuando el rele este activo apaga la primer bomba y prende la segunda 5 segundos y asi sucesivamente. Saludos


----------



## wbg58h (Sep 16, 2010)

Puedes intentar el siguiente circuito.


----------



## miro (Jun 12, 2014)

lo mío es encender 2 compresores de 5 HP 220 volts,   alimentados un generador de 11 KVA me dicen que no deben trabajar los 2 a la vez, se están disparando las protexiones térmicas en los motores  por lo que debo poner un swiche en la alimentación que alterne el arranque de los mismos, como se especifica el susodicho swich como es su disgrama o quien lo vende? 
Mil gracias.


----------



## chclau (Jun 12, 2014)

Para una aplicacion asi no te sirve lo que pusimos, eso que viste es para reles para cargas chiquitas, algun aparato domestico, o algo asi. 

Para una instalacion como la tuya asesorate con un electricista o casa de suministros de articulos electricos para la industria, hay que hacer un tablero como corresponde, con protecciones contra fallas y proteccion para el operador.


----------



## opamp (Jun 12, 2014)

De acuerdo con Chclau que lo arme un electricistaa, le indicas que coloque dos contactores a la entrada de los compresores y que utilice los contactos auxiliares NC , de tal manera que cuando el automatico,(switch de presion minima y maxima), de uno se activa los contactos auxiliares del contactor activado bloquean al otro y viceversa.


----------



## Monty182 (Jun 12, 2014)

Sólo puedo recomendar a las personas que no jueguen con artefactos de potencia, teóricamente es fácil pero al momento de armarlo no lo es tanto, está bien la predisposición pero hay ciertas cosas para las cuales hay personas capacitadas y que se dedican a ello.
Por querer ahorrar en mano de obra pueden terminar lamentandose.
Con etapas de potencia ya no se experimenta sin tener conocimientos y experiencia.


----------

